# Partner visa cancellation



## arvind1102

Hi Folks,

I never imagined even in my wildest of dreams i would be posting this question. My wife who was granted a 309 TR spouse on 8th Oct 2013, moved to Australia on 28th Oct 2013. Ever since she moved with me we had ups and downs in the relationship, well there were more downs than ups. I was reconciling in all aspects in the relationship pacifying by kind gestures and romantic acts. Despite supporting her through out her stay in Australia as she was unable to get a job for her skill she was dependent on even for her basic needs. As a responsible husband i supported her financially, however she was behaving irrationally and detached from all activities.

She then requested me that she wants to go to India for her friend's wedding and wanted to meet her parents as she is feeling very low without a job and needs a change. I agreed to her request and sponsored her trip to India, hoping she would take this as a break and put some effort to change her behavior. She came back to Australia on 1st of June 2014 after a two month period, and started the same irrational behavior towards me, due to some unforeseen financial difficulties i was forced to shift my house and share it my brother. This move agitated my wife even more and then she set off to India, claiming her mom is critically ill and needs her care. 

After she left australia on 8th July 2014, she stopped communicating to me ceased all ties in social networking and even responded indifferently to my parents. Her parents informed me that she is not willing to come back as she is not happy with the relationship.

There was no circumstance were i indulged in domestic violence nor anything was reported to cops nor any child from this marriage.

I have informed her that i will be forced to withdraw my sponsorship for her visa if she is not ready to reconcile. I have the following questions in mind;

what happens if i notify immigration that the relationship has ceased?
If we had to reconcile later after her visa was cancelled, can i re-sponsor her?
If the reconciliation fails can i re-marry and sponsor someone else (i know there is a 5 year wait period, can this be exempted?)

Thanks in advance,

Regards,
Arvind


----------



## SteveRozet

Hello, I'm very sorry to hear that about your wife. I'm not too sure about withdrawing or canceling the sponsorship but I know there's a thread on here where someone had asked the same question. I would suggest you talk to an immigration officer or lawyer, but from what I know, both you and your wife would need to notify immigration straight away for any relationship or marriage breakdown during a visa or grant of a visa. All the best and hope everything works out ok for you.


----------

